

Mbed is a tool for Rapid Prototyping with microcontrollers - jluxenberg
http://mbed.org/handbook/Tour

======
jluxenberg
Came across this today, thought it was neat because they provide an ARM
compiler / IDE as a webpage. No need to set up a cross-compiler locally, which
can be a royal pain in the ass.

